# St Andrews Hospital, Bromley By Bow, London



## Midnight (Jan 15, 2008)

Well me and jonboy decided to do this site before it was knocked down i think its pretty much gone in the way of a hospital mostly rubble... Brilliant place, quite mahoosive as well ... enough talk heres the pics


----------



## JonBoy (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: St Andrews Hospital - Bromley By Bow London - REPORT*

Was a good explore. Same it's now been demoed


----------



## Simon-G (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: St Andrews Hospital - Bromley By Bow London - REPORT*

So thats where the goverments infection control manual went, someone better pop down to number 10 with it as the goverment haven't a clue how to protect those in hospital. 

errr sorry another one of my rambling's


Nice work Midnight, liked the round skylight and paintings.

Simon-G


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: St Andrews Hospital - Bromley By Bow London - REPORT*



Simon-G said:


> Nice work Midnight, liked the round skylight and paintings.



Echo that! Don't think I've seen pics of this building before. Shame it's now gone.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: St Andrews Hospital - Bromley By Bow London - REPORT*

It looks like it was a very bleak place :O but i love the murals on the walls. the infection control manual, they still can't control infections in hospitals now.  

love the skylight and the view over london.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: St Andrews Hospital - Bromley By Bow London - REPORT*

Liking the look of this place. Shame that it's being demo'd 
Well done for seeing it before it's all gone!

Lb


----------



## drockman (Feb 3, 2010)

i was wondering if you could tell me the exact address of this site.
im doing a GCSE photography project and ive been looking for some amazing urban decay to photograph in the london area.

thanks


----------



## za gringo (Mar 17, 2010)

drockman said:


> i was wondering if you could tell me the exact address of this site.
> im doing a GCSE photography project and ive been looking for some amazing urban decay to photograph in the london area.
> 
> thanks



yep sure. the title of the thread says "St Andrews Hospital, Bromley By Bow, London" Now there is only one in this part of London called that. So there you have it. stick it google etc to find the nearest tube station or there my even be one called, Bromley By Bow. and it could be in London.

seriously YOU have to make the effort if you cant read a title and cant type it into google then . . . . . . . . . . . good luck with your GCSE's PS im the one in the addidas top.

Oh just noticed your banned after 3 posts.

Anyway just to add to the story. I remember the police not only turning u,p but having access to the locked site and driving in. ( 2-3 vans i think ) We just watched them from the roof and they soon left. It WAS a pretty big place for them to start looking for randoms.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 17, 2010)

OOh thats nice, not too far from where we were, not long ago!!


----------

